# What are "Group Memberships?" / How do I join?



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2006)

Group Memberships are special access settings that allow you to access some hidden sections of MartialTalk, grant you special powers, or both.  

They allow you to access private forums for example, or view specific restricted content that for various reasons is kept private.

To Join:
Click on USERCP
Select "Group Memberships"
You will be presented with a list of what groups you -may- request access to. (Note: some of these are organization or school private forums, or are age or gender restricted)

Click on "join group" for each group you wish to join (most are subject to some conditions you must meet). The Group Leaders will review your request and accept or deny you access accordingly.


----------

